# 2.1 speakers under 5k



## tyagi96 (Oct 25, 2015)

hi guys, i need 2.1 speakers for music, i am NOT looking for pristine audio quality or bass, just need the best possible balance between loudness and clarity. As loud as possible with as little distortion as possible. Budget is 5000, please help me with your suggestions


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 25, 2015)

I have the Sony SRS D9. They are 2.1 and are quite loud. Particularly the satellites.
They are bassy heavy though. Not very balanced.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 25, 2015)

+1  for Sony D9.. 
Most value for money 2.1 for bass lovers.


----------



## teaj (Nov 12, 2015)

I have heard that D9 are bass heavy and their highs and lows are not upto the mark. I almost bought d9 for 4800 recently but then I heard that review and I didn't buy d9.


----------



## Jay1234 (Nov 14, 2015)

Edifier C2 plus


----------



## sandynator (Nov 21, 2015)

Jay1234 said:


> Edifier C2 plus



Bingo....
Way to go if available.

Awesome SQ & build quality within budget.
Just a pointer Compuage, the distributor is no more dealing with edifier so 1 yr warranty is as good as nil.

Buy Edifier C2 Plus 2.1 Speaker Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------

